# Serious Question



## The Royal Beefcake (Oct 13, 2013)

Wondering what, if any, is the most realistic way of making my hunting spot inhospitable to coyote while I'm gone overnight. I found a turd around it and I'm pretty sure they're there. Its a damn good spot. Don't want to spook deer either. I am certain deer won't be in the spot but they're within 30-50yds.

Solar lighting with motion detection? Sun charges it and yote sets it off at night? Fast mutt spook it but would gradual be ok? How bright?

Other ideas? 

Thanks. 

RBC


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Why would you want to ruin a good hunting spot, if you only hunt at that one spot all the animals in the area will know the location.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck with trying to keep coyotes out of and area, any attempt to discourage coyotes will impact all other animals. The only way I've seen a property controlled is with a 15 foot high fence and the bottom of the fence buried at least a foot in the ground. Again, that will impact all animals.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Trap them...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot them

Or get a big spray bottle of pure wolf urine and spray the area,but there may not be any deer left then either


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Shoot or trap them before deer season. I doubt you can keep coyotes away and not keep ALL game away. Blood from a shot coyote Or one stuck in a trap seem like an excellent deterrent to all game. Go set up somewhere else and hunt the coyotes.


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Drop some mothballs on the area. The won't take a shit there for a long time and it will cover up your scent when you are there or not.


----------

